# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) مساعدة :  مشكلة في قراءة الهاتف للذارة الداخلية و الكارجية

## dave65

تحياتي السادة الكرام 
بعد القيام بتفليش جهاز doogee dagger dg550 من 4.4.2 الى 4.4.4 بنجاح و اصبح جد خفيف و رائع لكن ضهرت مشكلة ام اعرف كيف احلها. 
عند الدخوا الى storage 
- نجد مساحة phone storage  7.33 و هي في الحقيقة SD Card 
و ال SD CARD نجد  مساحة GB 10.55 و التي هي phone storage 
يعني ان الهاتف اخلط بين ذاكرة اهاتف و بطاقة الذاكرة. فما الحل يا سادة من فظلكم؟
علما بأنه عند نزع بطاقة الذاكرة فان الهاتف يقراء الذاكرة الداخلية phone storage عادي اي 10.55 جيغا.
و عند اعادتها يعود المشكل كما ذكرت في الاول .
ملاجظة: غند توصيل الهاتف بكابل USB  يضهر في الكمبيوتر كل شيؤ عادي لكن الهاتف يقراء بالخطاء ( الداخلية مكان الخارجية و العكس صحيح)
و قد قمت بفرمطة الSD card لكن نفس المشكل

----------


## dave65

هل من رد رجاءا و مشكورين مسبقا.

----------


## dave65

يا جماعة لقد مللت و تعبت من الانتظار اريد جوابا بحل او بغيره من فظلكم؟

----------


## dave65

Capture d'écran حياتي السادة الكرام  بعد القيام بتفليش جهاز doogee dagger dg550 من 4.4.2 الى 4.4.4 بنجاح و اصبح جد خفيف و رائع لكن ضهرت الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ام اعرف كيف احلها.  عند الدخوا الى storage  - نجد مساحة phone storage 7.33 و هي في الحقيقة SD Card  و ال SD CARD نجد مساحة GB 10.55 و التي هي phone storage  يعني ان الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اخلط بين ذاكرة اهاتف و بطاقة الذاكرة. فما الحل يا سادة من فظلكم؟ علما بأنه عند نزع بطاقة الذاكرة فان الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يقراء الذاكرة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] phone storage عادي اي 10.55 جيغا. و عند اعادتها يعود المشكل كما ذكرت في الاول . ملاجظة: غند توصيل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بكابل USB يضهر في الكمبيوتر كل شيؤ عادي لكن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يقراء بالخطاء ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مكان الخارجية و العكس صحيح)

----------


## salihmob

اولا اخي مفيش داعي للتكرار 
ثانيا : هذه المشكله عاديه جدا طالما الجهاز بيقوم بكل وظائفه علي اكمل وجه   
او  
اعد التفليش لعمل بارتشن للزواكر واعاده تهيئتها 
لكن 
ل انصحك بذك طالما الجهاز يعمل بصور طبيعيه

----------


## dave65

شكرا اخي الحبيب و وفقك الله لما فيه الخير و مزيدا من التميز و التألق.

----------


## dave65

حقيقة الجهاز يعمل لكن لماذا يقراء ذاكرة الهاتف كأنها الكارت ميموري و يقراء الكارت ميموري على انها ذاكرة الهاتف 
اليك الصور

----------


## panagsm

شكرا

----------


## mansourselmy6

shooooooooooooookran

----------

